# Which sperm bank to use for donor sperm? Just a tad overwhelmed...



## mommum (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello everyone

My wife and I are about to start TTC. We've had lots of tests and got a long way down the line with a known donor but he turned out to be CMV positive whereas I am CMV negative so we can't use him. Very disappointing but we are now moving on to an unknown donor for IUI. 

We've been doing some research and read the horror story about the lesbian mums in Canada who used a Xytex donor and found out that none of the information they'd received about his intelligence and level of education were actually true, plus he had mental health problems. 

Does anyone know if any of the sperm donation clinics actually follow up and verify the information that donor candidates give them? Is it all just taken as given if they write in down on a form? Call me a cynic but presumably a donor gets paid whenever he is selected so it must be in their best interests to make themselves as attractive to recipients as possible?! I just hope that the information provided is actually true.

I'm also confused about which ones show you photos and which don't. 

Anyway, if anybody has had a good experience with a sperm bank than please let us know which one it was. 

Thanks for any help you can give and good luck to you all. 

MM


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We used the London sperm bank as we were having treatment at London women's clinic. I found them very helpful and efficient and I believe they have just opened their doors to all clinics in the UK.

UK sperm donors have to be altruistic which means no payment asides from travel costs. The London sperm bank also has very strict criteria for a donor, only a very low percentage of men that put their names forward actually get accepted. 

The LSB doesn't have photos and you only get a pen sketch if donor has done one and after baby is born. We chose mainly on eye colour and height and no allergies, education was also a priority but overall we trusted the bank to look further into what donor said. 

I believe we develop through nature and nurture so donor has done his part and the wife and I will do the rest.


----------

